# Mercury 15hp Prop



## DJ Thompson (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey guys, I am running a 13' no-name skiff. It weighs a few hubdred pounds and is being pushed by a 15hp Mercury 2 stroke (1996). Motor runs great just serviced carb and impeller. It has the oem 9 1/4x9 propeller (aluminum) and is turning around 6,200rpm WOT (i tached it). It runs about 23mph but it is very worn out and revs up very high and has not much holeshot. Since i am running a 9.25x9 3 blade getting 6,200rpm, i was wondering if i could run a 9.25x9 4 blade Solas Amita propeller (aluminum). How would my holeshot, top speed, and ability to plane shallower be? I am in the process of installing a poling platform that is roughly 50lbs. I want a 4 blade for its stern lift capabilities for the extra weight i am adding in the rear. Thanks for the imput. I just want to get out of this the optimal 4 blade aluminum prop to run. I also have a 6 gallon portable tank.


----------



## DJ Thompson (Nov 3, 2016)

Would a 4 blade have much effect on a small outboard like this? I am just looking for the ability to plane a heavier load and have more stern lift. I dont want to lose much top speed. And keep in mind the current 9 1/4x9 3 blade is veryyy worn down it pushes 6,300rpm. I have seen it up to 6,400 at times. What is the highest pitch 4 blade i could get with still being able to plane descently quick in shallower water because the stern lift properties of a 4 blade vs 3 blade.


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

I know that motor well

Coming from someone who has blown way too much money in the name of microskiff's you would be hard pressed to find a prop that performs better out of the box 3 blade OEM 9 x 9 (Quicksilver) and without giving up your first born and still paying for it's education. Trust me. I'm currently running a 4 blade custom SS for which I had 3 built with varying cup and I can tell you just a little change totally blows the mix. They are real touchy.

I'm pretty sure Powertech makes an OEM replacement that could save you a few $$ but watch evilbhay for a deal. I would shy away from used unless it's a new takeoff.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Would a 2004 Mercury 4 stroke do well with that same Quicksilver 9x9? I have a cherry on my little river boat that came with a chewed up black aluminum prop.


----------



## DJ Thompson (Nov 3, 2016)

So a 4 blade would have no affects vs. the 2 blade? And what diameter and pitch is your custom 4 blade ss?


----------



## DJ Thompson (Nov 3, 2016)

3 blade*^


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

DJ Thompson said:


> So a 4 blade would have no affects vs. the 2 blade? And what diameter and pitch is your custom 4 blade ss?


Didn't say that. I said it wasn't worth it.

I probably have 2 grand in the development of that prop and don't know if it can reproduced. It's a risky experiment for which props cannot be returned. I'm not going to offer advice on something that can go south in a hurry. My only advice is that you would be hard pressed to beat the OEM Quicksilver 9 x 9 prop it originally came with. When I whack mine, I will probably take my own advice.

BTW, I saw the OEM prop listed on Amazon.

Disclaimer:

I've spent a lot of time and $$ propping 30hp 2 strokes and lower. IMHO, it's not worth messing with props on anything below 20hp. Below 20 hp is very costly due change from the slightest deviation. It generally requires a lot of time, patience and $$ for which I cannot justify for the performance difference.


----------

